# What bands for 6mm Airsoft BBs and .177 steel BBs



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

Cheers,

Just for fun and target practice at 8-16m,
I want to sling them BBs as fast as possible with acceptable band life (50 shots at least).
My draw length at Half Butterfly is ~105cm, Full Butterfly 156cm.

Velocity that i wish to get: about 150-160 m/s.
Weight of the BBs is 0,3g - 0,35g.

I got GZK Green 0,66mm. Should I get thinner rubber like Red Dragon 0,42mm?


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Chicxulub said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Just for fun and target practice at 8-16m,
> I want to sling them BBs as fast as possible with acceptable band life (50 shots at least).
> ...


Hey mate I would say go with the red dragon .42 and a 15/10mm taper- that might be a little too much, or a 13/8mm taper, 10/5mm taper. All of those should surpass 50 shots so long as the tie at the pouch is clean.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks mate!

I also want to experiment then with 6mm steel (0,86g) and .177 lead BBs (0,48g).
One short question: What to use to clean the rubber? Isopropanol?
I want to put some copydex at the end of the taper, where the pouch is attached, to make it a little more durable.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Chicxulub said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> I also want to experiment then with 6mm steel (0,86g) and .177 lead BBs (0,48g).
> One short question: What to use to clean the rubber? Isopropanol?
> I want to put some copydex at the end of the taper, where the pouch is attached, to make it a little more durable.


Hmm I can not offer much help on cleaning elastic but I can say that if you want to make the elastic a little more durable put some talcum powder on the elastic where it will rub against the other elastic after you tie it. I personally do not use anything because all of my bands come coated in what I assume would only be a talcum powder. I never have band breaks at the pouch I use a clipped slingshot so all my breaks happen up front. I know many many people who use talcum powder though it seems to work great!


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Getting up around 150+ mps (500 fps range?) is a really admirable goal. Light ammo and thin bands with high retraction rates will certainly be key. I'm eager to see your results and progress, hope it goes well!


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

I will report!✌


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

If you had succeeded with this in the past, you would have gotten a "500 fps club" badge that displayed under your name when you posted. Right below where the number of posts you have made is tallied on this new format forum.

Sorry, I couldn't resist making another plug for the badges. 

But it was really cool to see who had broken the 300, 400, and 500 fps marks back when the badges were displayed.


----------

